# Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade die Seite zum Hamburger Mattenfilter "studiert" und bin dabei zu einigen gegensätzen im Bezug auf meinen Filter gekommen und würde nun gerne mal von den Experten hören was sie dazu meinen.

Mein Filter besteht aus einem blauen Kunststofffass (schreibt man das so?) mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 200l (brutto, h=80cm, d=55cm). Gespeist wird die Tonne von einer 4200l/h Pumpe (brutto, netto ca. 4000l/h). Das Wasser fließt oben ein, sickert durch eine 5cm Filtermatte und Lavasteine bis zum Boden, drückt dort in einem Steigrohr wieder nach oben und fließt (immer noch im Rohr) aus dem Filter heraus. Mein Teich fasst ca. 12000 Liter. Nun meine Frage, ist der Filter überhaupt ausreichend? Der Hersteller versicherte mir das dem so sei. Laut Hamburger Mattenfilter sollte die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit bei max 10cm/min liegen. Trifft das auch für meinen Filter zu, ich meine ja.

Vor den Filter ist noch eine 36w UVC PL Lampe geschaltet.

Trotz der Filterung habe ich seit Wochen Grünalgen (UVC 36 seit 5 Tagen im Einsatz, vorher nur 9w).

Mein Besatz besteht aus 9 Koi a 13cm, 1 Koi a 25cm plus ca. 8 Bitterlinge und ca. 20 kleinen __ Muscheln.

Sollte ich mich im Bezug auf die Schwebalgen noch gedulden (für meine Erfahrung sollten die schon lagen platt und das Wasser klar sein) oder sollte ich etwas an der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ändern? Drosseln auf 1500l/h?

Ich weiß so langsam nicht mehr weiter...

Der Bodengrund besteht aus Sand, ein Nährstoffeintrag kann praktisch ausgeschlossen werden.

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

*Es ist Ich*

Hmm...hab wohl vergessen mich Einzuloggen, nur das Ihr nochmal wisst wer ne Antwort haben möchte.

ES IST ICH!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Flo, 

ich hoffe, Du bekommst noch reichlich Antworten. Mit meinen Erfahrungen bin ich da einfach überfragt. Auch wenn ich bei Deinem Filter nicht unbedingt an einen Hamburger Mattenfilter gedacht hätte (befindet der sich nicht IM Aquarium und das Wasser wird extrem langsam durch ihn hindurchgesogen ?).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Flo,
bei einem Hamburger Matttenfilter kommte es auf die Bakterien an,desshalb wählt mann eine möglichst niedrige Pupenleistung.Er Läuft sehr biologisch,sodasss man teilweise eine Standzeit von mehreren Jahren bis Jahrzehnten hat!!!
Hier ein Vorschlag:
Du drosslst deine Pumpe.
Dann baust du einen Vorfilter,den du wennn er voll ist entlehrst,sodass bloß ein Bruchteil des Mit groben Partikeln verschmutzten Wassers auf die Matte gelangt,dass sie nicht so schnell verstopft!
Denn hier siedeln sich vorallem Bakterien an.
bei deiner Tonnne könntest du eventuelll eine Größere Mattte reinsetzten,die dann senkrecht steht,dennn so hast du mehr Oberfläche,also es könnnen sich mehr Bakterien ansiedeln,die dannn  die Giftstoffe zersetzten.


Ich hoffe,ich habe dir geholfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

*THX*

Vielen Danke für die Antworten.

@Steev
Mein eines Problem/Bedenken ist genau das Angesprochene Problem: Das Problem ist gerade genau das das sich die Filtermatte eben nicht zusetzt, obwohl sie das eigentlich sollte.

@Ole
Zur Dimensionierung hatte ich mir schon gedacht das der Filter für einen reinen Koi-Teich im üblichen Sinne nicht ausreichen würde. Jedoch habe ich gar keinen Koi-Teich in dem Sinne. Ich habe viel schnellwachsende Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Schwertlilien etc.) eingesetzt. Außerdem besteht der Filter ja nicht nur aus der einen Matte in der sich die Biologie abspielt, der Rest des Filters ist mit Lavagestein gefüllt.

Nun aber nochmal zur Dimensionierung. Sind 1500l für einen 12000l Teich nicht etwas übertrieben? Kommt es nicht auch auf die Filteroberfläche an?

Ich kenne einige Koi Halter die einen wesentlich kleineren, bzw genau den gleichen Filter wie ich am laufen haben und bei denen läuft das ganze. Allerdings haben die auch keine wirkliche Idee warum es bei mir nicht läuft.

Das ich bei Wachstum den Filter Erweitern muss steht außer Frage.

Ole, das was du Über die Ganzen Werte geschrieben hast ist wirklich sehr interessant. Ich denke meine Werte sind alle im grünen Bereich. Sauerstoff ist sichtlich genug vorhanden auch Vrgiftungserscheinungen sind noch nie aufgetreten. Ich denke auch nicht das der Teich zu stark besetzt ist (vor allem nicht nachdem ich gesehen habe was so mancher Koihalter seinen Fischen alles zumuten mag.

Also was soll ich tun?

Wie es aussieht komm ich an einem Umbau/Erweiterung ja nicht vorbei. Ich habe überlegt das ganze System auf Schwerkraft umzustellen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Flo,
bis sich die Filtermatte mit bakterien zusetzt dauert halt etwas!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hmmmm, also ich behaupte ja nun nicht, grossartig Ahnung von Filtern zu haben. Aber dass ein Filter mit Matten (als Filtermedium) ungleich einem Hamburger Mattenfilter ist, das weiss selbst ich...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

*Eigenbau*

Hallo Ole,

bei mir kommt nur Eigenbau in Frage, von gekauften Systemen halte ich aus Erfahrung nicht viel. Wenn ich es selber baue weiß ich was ich habe und bekomme für weniger Geld ein mindestens genau so gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
das ist mir schon klar,aber es gint auch EXTERNE Mattenfilter.
Die sind also ein Becken außerhalb den Hauptbecken,wo mehrere  oder meistens eine Mattte drinn sitzt,durchdie das Wasser sehr langsam durchfliest.

Schau mal Hier:

www.deters-ing.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Ole
Zum Thema Filter habt ihr schon fast alles gesagt, ob Hubert ML
Hubertus Weidemann ist, weis ich nicht.

So Flo nun zu Dir.Lese ich richtig, das Wasser läuft von oben nach unten erst durch eine Matte und dann durch Lavasteine.
Das heißt du pumpst Wasser auf die Matte,flo das kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen,irgendwann,muss sich diese Matte zusetzen und wenn kein überlauf zum Teich besteht läuft das Fass über.Oder die Matte ist so grob das alles durchläuft.Des weiteren werden sich die Steine mit Sedimente zusetzen und dann kannste mit einem Hammer daran gehen es auszuräumen.Ausserdem ist die Besiedlungsfläche von Lava nicht besonders groß, besser Japanmatten oder Schaumstoff.Und dann noch etwas, ein Biofilter ohne vorherige Schmutz Abscheidung wird nicht lange funktionieren,ob der Teich mit oder ohne Fische ist.
Zum anderen halte ich nichts von der riesigen Durchflussmenge einiger Filterbetreiber.Der Grund,man sollte dem Schmutz auch Zeit geben sich abzusetzen und wenn ich in ca 3 std ca 40m³ Wasser umwälze wird man sehen das der Dreck mitgerissen wird oder den Biofilter zusetzt.Siehe Mattenfilter, wenn da die Durchflussmenge nicht stimmt,ist der Filter schnell zu.Das Wasser sollte so schnell/langsam durch den Filter strömen das der mitgeführte Schmutz sich nur ganz leicht an den Matten anhängt und bei einer bestimmter dicke von alleine auf den Boden fällt von wo er entsorgt werden muss.
Fazit wenn die Bürsten oder Absetzkammer nicht groß sein kann, muss man versuchen den Schmutz entweder mit dichterem Bürstenbesatz oder engeren Matten rauszufiltern.Dann natürlich auch öfter die Kammer säubern.Man sieht ja wenn zuviel Schmutz in den Biofilter gelangt.
Überigents den Biofilter sollte man in ruhe lassen.Wenn der eingefahren ist, sieht man einen leichten bräunlichen Belag auf den Matten und es riecht etwas nach Erde. Die Filterfläche beim Teich oder der Hubraum beim Auto ist durch nichts zu ersetzendurch .
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2003)

*H-M-F*

Hallo,

ein HMF ist von der Arbeitsweiße identisch mit einem Patronenfilter.
hat nur ein Filtermedium (Schaumstoffmatte),die stärke des Filtermediums
ist ca. 5 cm dick.
dieWasser-Eintrittsfläche sollte bei einem Teich 5200 cm2/1000 LiterTeichvolumen groß sein.der Wasserstrom sollte 
max. 500 Liter/5200 cm2 in einer Stunde nicht überschreiten.

eine Filtermatte im Filter ist noch lange kein HMF

was 4 Räder hat ist noch lange kein Auto


----------



## lotharw (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter*

hallo,

ein HMF kann man auch aus Matten bauen,wenn es zu eng wird kann man die Matten in einem Zik-Zak aufstellen,aber nicht hintereinander.
Das Wasser darf nur eine Mattenstärke durchfliesen.


    |
    |
   V

/\/\/\/\/\/\

    |
    |
   V


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter*

Boa Lothar,

ich glaub der Thread zeigt schon zersetzungs Erscheinungen nach 11 Jahren.
Aber gut zu wissen das auch noch die alten Themen gelesen werden. 

LG Rene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter*

Hi Rene,

ja, ein echtes Fossil. Der Beitrag stammt noch ausm Vorgängerforum

MfG Frank


----------



## Poroton (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mein Filter besteht aus einem blauen Kunststofffass (schreibt man das so?) mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 200l (brutto, h=80cm, d=55cm). Gespeist wird die Tonne von einer 4200l/h Pumpe (brutto, netto ca. 4000l/h). Das Wasser fließt oben ein, sickert durch eine 5cm Filtermatte und Lavasteine bis zum Boden, drückt dort in einem Steigrohr wieder nach oben und fließt (immer noch im Rohr) aus dem Filter heraus. Mein Teich fasst ca. 12000 Liter. Nun meine Frage, ist der Filter überhaupt ausreichend? Der Hersteller versicherte mir das dem so sei. Laut Hamburger Mattenfilter sollte die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit bei max 10cm/min liegen. Trifft das auch für meinen Filter zu, ich meine ja.
> ...
> ...



Mit einer Drosselung auf 1500l/h würdest du die 10cm/min erreichen:

v [cm/min] = V / A = 4000dm³/h * 1000cm³/dm³ / (60min/h * 55² cm² / 4 * pi) = 28cm/min
4000l/h / 2,8 = 1425l/h

Grüße
Poroton


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hamburger Mattenfilter / mein Filter*


----------

